# samba stopped working after upgrade to 12-RELEASE-p10



## dieselriot (Sep 20, 2019)

I just updated my system this week for the first time in a few months. First I did `pkg upgrade`. This, along with updating all my packages, replaced samba46 with samba48, apparently because of dependency problems. No sweat. Everything kept working fine. I then ran `freebsd-update fetch` and `freebsd-update install`. This updated from 12.0-RELEASE-p3 to 12.0-RELEASE-p10.

I believe it was after this point that my PS2 console, which the FreeBSD box serves files to, started saying "Unable to connect to SMB server".

I can ping the PS2 console from my BSD machine.
I can see the open 445 port if I scan localhost with security/nmap.
`service samba_server status` says that both smbd and nmbd are running.

I've tried accessing the share with other machines besides the PS2 console. It doesn't work at all.
Absolutely nothing has changed besides the aforementioned updates.
I checked `ifconfig` and the static IP I set up is being used properly.
I also tried going back to samba46, which for some reason can no longer coexist with x11-fm/thunar. It doesn't change a thing, so I'm pretty positive the change in samba version isn't the culprit.

Here's my /usr/local/etc/smb4.conf:

```
[global]
   workgroup = [redacted]
   dns proxy = no
   map to guest = bad user
   netbios name = [redacted]
   usershare allow guests = yes
   security = user
   socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY
   getwd cache = yes
   #use sendfile = true
   write cache size = 262144

[PS2SMB]
   path = /home/diesel/PS2SMB
   browseable = yes
   writable = yes
   read only = no
   guest ok = yes
   public = yes
   available = yes
   create mask = 0777
   force create mode = 777
   force directory mode = 777
```

Besides being a SMB server, this is also the box I use for everything else, and nothing else is broken besides samba.

Any ideas on how I can troubleshoot this issue?
Thanks in advance.

Edit: More info on the thunar thing. It seems that actually, for some reason, my system thinks samba48 is a dependency of thunar. It won't let me remove samba48 without removing thunar. It won't let me install thunar without samba48. That's why it wouldn't let samba46 and thunar coexist.


----------



## yuripv (Sep 20, 2019)

I don't think /etc is a correct location for something installed from ports/packages, are you sure the config is there and not in /usr/local/etc/?


----------



## dieselriot (Sep 20, 2019)

Sorry, that was a typo. I meant /usr/local/etc/smb4.conf.

Update: I just tried samba410 and it also doesn't work. Here's the excerpt from /var/log/samba4/log.smbd, which I believe shows nothing out of the ordinary:

```
[2019/09/19 20:54:23.285797,  0] ../../source3/smbd/server.c:1782(main)
  smbd version 4.10.5 started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2019
[2019/09/19 20:54:24.719006,  0] ../../lib/util/become_daemon.c:136(daemon_ready)
  daemon_ready: daemon 'smbd' finished starting up and ready to serve connections
```


----------



## dieselriot (Sep 20, 2019)

I just tried `freebsd-update rollback` to go back to 12.0-RELEASE-p3 and rebooted. SMB started working like magic. It _seems _that the kernel patches are indeed at fault here.


----------

